# ADVICE NEEDED IN TURBO UPGRADE



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey guys whats up I need some advice on my turbo upgrade ive been looking @ a GT3540 ....but im also looking @ a T70 with a 70 trim comp a/r and a 84 exhaust non ball bearing... cost is a big diffrence im told the T70 will spool a little later then my t28 now roughly 300-500 rpm higher 

keep in mind im only going to 400-500 hp for now!! but dont want to upgrade it later when i do internals ....pm'ed a few people but not alot of results :hal:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the GT3540R is the best bet for reasonable spool at that power. T70 is overkill. Personally I think just a plain GT35R will be enough


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the GT3540R is the best bet for reasonable spool at that power. T70 is overkill. Personally I think just a plain GT35R will be enough


I agree but dont want to upgrade in the future 450 for now and 650 later 
whats a isnt a GT35R and a GT3540 the same???? a T70 i belive is the same specs minus the duel ball bearing and $1000.00 but im told will spool in around 3900-4000 rpm and good to about 680hp


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, it'll probably START spooling a 4krpm. That's pretty much going to make the car useless in the streets and mostly a dedicated drag car...the lag will just be ridiculous.

Anyways that's the ticket to the most power.

A GT35R isn't a GT3540R. I belive on the GT3540R the compressor side is larger....I'd have to do some digging around.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the gt35r is an excellent choice for your power goal. 500whp is a lot and if you still want more say 600+whp, then you may want to consider a larger turbine and all the other parts/pieces needed to support/control that power  and the gt40r uses the 88mm gt40 wheel....the gt35r/gt3540r uses the 82mm gt40 wheel


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

while you may lag a bit too much, what about the venerable GT3037?...heh, I saw one in classified section for sale so I figured I'de mention it even if its not what your after.


----------



## SlamminSam (Oct 20, 2004)

depends on what the car is used for, that is is it for street/drift/track/drag, additionally you should also look at the fuel management setup thats going to feed it, whether you really need a big laggy turbo, and do you want everyone to stare at you in horror when your wastegate opens, so first you gotta look at those things mainly


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> the gt35r is an excellent choice for your power goal. 500whp is a lot and if you still want more say 600+whp, then you may want to consider a larger turbine and all the other parts/pieces needed to support/control that power  and the gt40r uses the 88mm gt40 wheel....the gt35r/gt3540r uses the 82mm gt40 wheel



let me say this is all good advice including the gt3037 which is a comprable turbo to my GTIR t28 but a gt35r and a gt3540 are $1100.- $1500 and will produce upto the 650 mark ....a garrett
T70 not a super 70 is about $500- $700 and will produce the same results 
im tring to find out if the info im obtaining is for the most part correct and if the T70 has been used on some of the Cali cars ....my t28 is fully spooled @ around 3500-3800 rpm and screams to about 5500 then drops off 

i have been preparing for the turbo swap and am ready to commit 
i have a custom made equal length manifold ,garrett T70 ,and turbo smart 38mm gate available to me for $1050.00 a slamming good deal 
i have GreDDy 720cc injectors 
a new 3" DP and exhaust 
getting a maf subtractor and re-flashed again so im ready for the swap

im being hesitant and concerend weather or not im making the right choice on my turbo .....keeping in mind my goal of 450 on stock internals and 650 when i am ready to do the motor WITHOUT ANOTHER TURBO UPGRADE 
also the driveability of the car has some to do with it .....so i need some advice with the experance of the larger turbos on there car


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

your also going to want to step up the injectors to at least a 96lb/hr or ~1000cc/min. what MAF are you going to run? 

a 38mm wastegate is on the small side....especially if you want to run low boost on a larger turbine wheel, or with a well designed exhaust mani with lower exh backpressure.

what are the specs on the T70 you are looking at? basically if you step it up to a t4, the trq curve will shift to the right/higher rpms. it will lag more, but when it hits, its hits


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

650 hp will cost you a truck full of trannies, because you're gonna be busting 3rd gear any time you attempt to use even 80% of the car's power


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Plus you will only be able to use race fuel


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

just wondering.... why do you want that much HP?


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

spdracerUT said:


> just wondering.... why do you want that much HP?


to beat shaggys HP


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

FourN2ner said:


> to beat shaggys HP



that's a dumb reason imo.

your car will be useless on the street.


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

ok guys every time some one posts asking advice it seems to go sideways from the question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im talking with richmond gears (a gear company for v8s and nascar) about building a gear set also jason @jgy is talking about making a gear set and sooner or later BEFORE i build my motor to 650 whp i will have a tranny made to handle it!!!!!

also when i go to 650 it will most likly be a track car @ that time im not doughting that

but back to the subject @ hand the TURBOwill a turbo this size
be ok @450 and on the street


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

GT40 roarr


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

for 600+whp/dedicated track car you want to go T4...the GT40 is a good choice if you can find one. if you setup it up right, itll be a lot of fun


----------

